# OpenSSL - PKCS12 export



## Aufziehvogel (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich versuche gerade, bisher vergeblich mit openssl 1x ca.pem.crt, 1x prvkey.key und eine 1x certificate.crt datei zu einer p12 (pkcs#12) zusammen zu führen.

  dabei verwende ich folgendes kommando:




```
openssl pkcs12 -export -infile mycert.crt -inkey mykey.key \
                         -outfile mycert.p12 -name tomcat -CAfile myCA.crt \
                         -caname root -chain
```
  Als Fehler kommt: Error unable to get issuer certificate getting chain.

  ich verwende openssl 0.9.7b

 Die p12 datei möchte ich anschließend in einen keystore importieren, wenn ich bei dem kommando den parameter "-chain" weglasse wird die p12 datei erfolgreich generiert, nur das zertifikat ist dann nichtmehr zulässig...


----------

